# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Diferencias en magia para adultos y para niños

## magomarcos

No realizo magia para adultos, me gustaria recibir comentarios de quienes trabajen tanto en adultos o niños, pero en fiestas separadas.

----------


## Moñiño

En magia para niños deberia primar la sencillez, el ritmo y sobre todo la participacion.
En magia para adultos el componente mental o el humor ironico.

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a ver cómo agarramos este toro por los cuernos. Conste que trabajo mucho más el infantil que el adulto, pero...
Son muchos los factores que debemos tener en cuenta en este sentido:
*La psicología del público*
Nos encontramos con gustos diferentes, intereses distintos. La mentalidad de los unos y los otros varía bastante, así como el sentido del humor. Como una de mis bases es dar a acada público lo que desea ver, aquí tenemos, quizás el primer punto de discrepancia.
*Las reacciones del respetable*
También aquí vamos a encontrar un punto enorme en cuanto a diferencias. Ambos tipos de espectadores pueden mostrar su agrado o disgusto, pero lo harán de maneras muy diferentes. Por ejemplo, el niño alborotará de inmediato si no le convence el espectáculo, y te lo hará sentir. El adulto, que ya esta "educado" no disfrutará, pero, por lo general, no te lo hará saber de manera ruidosa y general.
*La capacidad de reacción y asimilación*
El público adulto nos permite una sutileza, una finura, que se le escapa al peque. Se le escapa porque no le interesa, no le gusta esperar. Busca la inmediatez en las reacciones, el que todo venga marcado por el ritmo y la agudeza.
El público adulto mantiene el recuerdo, por lo que se puede volver atrás en el espectáculo (con los niños también, pero de otra manera), mientras que el peque prefiere seguir adelante (como el hombre en el tango: ni un paso atrás).

Hay más, pero con estas tenemos para debatir un buen rato, si es que a alguien le interesa.

----------


## Magnano

yo coincido con lo dicho por pulgas, tambien quiero aportar que la magia con los niños tiene que ser mas dinamica y participativa por parte de los niños, se lo pasan genial cuando se les presta atención, aunque solo sea por un momento, eso les hace sentir especiales y les deja un gran recuerdo

----------


## Jimmy MX

Bueno en magia para niños es mas participación y comicidad blanca, en cambio con adultos la magia puede ser sencilla pero la rutina hablada debe estar muy trabajada para hacer comedia y doble sentido. Por ejemplo, tienes dos bolas de esponja, le dices a un niño "mira dos pequeñas y juguetonas pelotas de esponja" y le dices un adulto "porfavor sostenga mis dos bolas" jeje
bueno espero darme a entender.

----------


## mpot27

Una cosa que las diferencia, es la forma de tratarlos, es decir, a un niño, no le vas a hablar con un lenguaje más avanzado que a un adulto, también, como dicen arriba, es importante la colaboración en niños, otra cosa bastante importante, los efectos que se hagan, tienen que ser más llamativos, luego, los gestos del mago, mucho más expresivos.Esto no quiere decir que cuando se haga magia para adultos vallas a hablar con un lenguaje muy avanzado, tampoco quiere decir que no demos colaboración a los adultos y tampoco quiere decir que esto signifique que los juegos de adulto sean menos llamativos y tampoco quiere decir que no seamos expresivos con adultos, quiere decir que a los niños tiene que ser todo más a lo grande.

Saludos

----------


## PacoAmado

Normalmente lo que más hago es magia para niños y en los últimos años para ambos. La magia bajo mi punto de vista no tiene edad, siempre suelo decir que mi espectáculo es solo para niños de 0 a 150 años. La diferencia entre magia para niños y adulto radica básicamente en su presentación. Cualquier efecto es susceptible de ser presentado para un público como otro, incluso los de mentalismo. Hay un detalle que con el tiempo me he ido dando cuenta, y es que a los adultos les encanta que lo traten como a niños y a los niños como adulto. El que normalmente hace magia para niños, le es más fácil adaptarse al público adulto, a la inversa, es quizás, si cabe, un poco más difícil. Si hablamos de gag mágicos, obviamente ocurre como con los chistes para niños ó adulto, el lenguaje se diferencia sustancialmente.

----------


## mpot27

Paco,creo que esto es algo discutible,fíjate,dices que tu espectáculo es para personas de 0 a 150 años,muy bien,siempre que los juegos esten adaptados,y lo que me llama la atención es esto:




> (...)Cualquier efecto es susceptible de ser presentado para un público como otro, incluso los de mentalismo(...)


¿Estas seguro?Fíjate un niño de 4 o 5 años acaba de empezar a leer y a contar,si le haces un juego de cartomagia,puede que ni lo entienda,no sabe bien diferenciar un as de picas y otro de tréboles por ejemplo y si le das a recordar una carta a una persona para que la recuerde,luego la pierda y el mago la encuentra,el niño,casi no se da ni cuenta.

Es cierto que la magia de niños se puede adaptar a la adulta,ya que se entiende mejor,pero no es muy correcto,pero de adulto a niño creo que no...Como dice mi madre "A un niño no le puedes poner un abrigo de mayores,le vendría grande y a un adulto uno de niño,ya que ni le viene".

¡Pedazo parrafada que acabo de escribir! :117: No me enrollo más que si no no paro de escribir.

Saludos

----------


## PacoAmado

> Paco,creo que esto es algo discutible,fíjate,dices que tu espectáculo es para personas de 0 a 150 años,muy bien,siempre que los juegos esten adaptados,y lo que me llama la atención es esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Estas seguro?Fíjate un niño de 4 o 5 años acaba de empezar a leer y a contar,si le haces un juego de cartomagia,puede que ni lo entienda,no sabe bien diferenciar un as de picas y otro de tréboles por ejemplo y si le das a recordar una carta a una persona para que la recuerde,luego la pierda y el mago la encuentra,el niño,casi no se da ni cuenta.
> 
> Es cierto que la magia de niños se puede adaptar a la adulta,ya que se entiende mejor,pero no es muy correcto,pero de adulto a niño creo que no...Como dice mi madre "A un niño no le puedes poner un abrigo de mayores,le vendría grande y a un adulto uno de niño,ya que ni le viene".
> 
> ¡Pedazo parrafada que acabo de escribir!No me enrollo más que si no no paro de escribir.
> ...


Llevas toda la razón se me olvido citar la excepción de la cartomagia. Aunque se le pueden hacer con cartas de personajes de dibujos animados. Y mentalismo no todos. Creo que la diferencia reside en la presentación y adaptación que le debemos dar a algunos efectos dependiendo del público

----------


## Magnano

estoy con mpot27, no se puede adaptar todo, los juegos cartomagicos con mucha historia no me gustan ni para segun que personas adultas o de cierto nivel intelectual, porque el juego se puede hacer largo y dificil de seguir por muy buen narrador que sea el mago

----------


## mpot27

Paco,no solo la cartomagia,sino cualquier juego que lleve juegos de números o adivinaciones. :Smile1: 
Un saludo

----------


## Moñiño

> Paco,no solo la cartomagia,sino cualquier juego que lleve juegos de números o adivinaciones.
> Un saludo


Discrepo bastante, pues he visto a Ignoto y Olga realizar magia con numeros y efectos de mentalismo, predicciones o adivinaciones adaptados con gran exito a los niños, varias veces. Todo depende de la presentacion.
Eso si, La cartomagia ya es otro cantar.

Supongo que por tu edad (13) años, lo que dices es por haberlo leido u oido en otro lado y no por haberte enfrentado a este tipo de publico, o a un publico adulto. Mi show infantil, es casi identido en efectos al adulto, solo que cambia mucho la presentacion. Creo que casi cualquier juego se puede adaptar a adultos o a niños.
Ah, y los adultos de la tercera edad, que son como niños, funciona mucho mejor un show tipo infantil, que uno puramente adulto, eso si, hablando desde mi experiencia.


PD: No estoy seguro del todo de si es este finde o el siguiente, pero el que quiera y pueda, tiene la oportunidad de ver el show de Ignoto y Olga "Viaje al pais de las hadas" en "A toda Magia", en Madrid.

----------


## mpot27

Es que no hago casi magia a niños ya que hago solo a la familia.
Un saludo

----------


## marcoCRmagia

la magia para niños es mas simple, sin mucho analisis, y sobre todo muuuuy visual

para los adultos funciona casi cualquier magia que les hagas.... la de niños tambn pues se trata de regresar la mente al estado de asombro como dice el libro "the art of atonishment" entonces casi cualquier juego o rutina funcionaria con adultos, pero con ellos tienes la libertad de hacer trucos mas complicados que requieren de relacionar conceptos etc

en resumen:

niños: magia muuuy visual

adultos: casi cualquier tipo de magia

----------


## ignoto

No sé.

Nosotros hacemos:

Para niños: todo tipo de magia.
Para adultos: todo tipo de magia.  :20: 
Para adultas: Depende de si mi mujer anda cerca.  :Wink1: 

Diferencias: La presentación y la motivación.  :001 005:

----------


## Medina

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Ignoto, en sí se puede hacer todo tipo de efectos pero hay que saber presentarlos, pues a los niños les encanta participar y pasar un rato divertido y en cambio a los adultos les gusta que les asombren y les entretengan. Es mi humilde opinión.

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Como no, con todo lo que he leido, ya me puedo hacer ua conclusión pero con  mis propios cambios.

Adultos: para la magia adulta yo creo que lo más oportuno son los chistes, los chistes para adultos, eso juntandolo con los trucos e ir haciendo una historia, hacer juegos de cartas o de mentalismo es lo mas preferible para los adultos, juegos con monedas también se incluye, el mago se puede mostrar gracioso pero sin ser... (un payaso) con perdon, como no a los adultos les gusta cosas que no sean tan evidentes (no se si me explico). 

Niños: un espectaculo con musica de fondo y gracia en los movimientos e incluso el hecho de ir disfracado, hacer bromas a los niños para que se rian y sobre todo el truco colorido y fluido, y si el truco es grande mejor, (y que se entienda, a un adulto puedes hacerle el truco de las parejas, y quizas con los niños no de el mismo impacto (entraria en cartomagia)),recomieno los juegos con monedas, con pañuelos, de escena y con animaciones, ya sea dibujos o algo que se mueva por si solo....).


PD: espero que les haya servido de algo.

PD2: soy un aficionado sin experiencia asi que no he realicado espectaculos, pero claro es fácil de entender porque estoy en una edad que hace poco era niño y estoy haciendo el cambio a adulto, (vàlido para los 2)

----------


## magic_7

Es más o menos eso que has mencionado y teniendo en cuenta lo de que estás entre adulto y niño yo aprovecharia esa ventaja para comportarte como un niño como los niños y como un adulto con los adultos (aunque yo me comporto como un niño con los 2, OJO: solamente para algunos juegos)

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

De eso se trata.

----------


## Moñiño

Magic*ZETA "Como no, con todo lo que he leido, ya me puedo hacer ua conclusión pero con  mis propios cambios.

como no a los adultos les gusta cosas que no sean tan evidentes (no se si me explico)´". MAGIC*ZETA

Discrepo, pues tengo un juego para adultos que es bastante evidente. Funciona por que no se trata del juego en si, sino del desarrollo del mismo (la presentacion, vamos) para llegar al final magico aunque este sea evidente, que es lo que divierte y entretiene. Y aun imaginando como va, es un juego con el que mas se rien y bien recuerdan.  Eso si, debido a la evidencia, esta dentro de las estructura escenica en un momento de relax de la tension magica y mental generada antes de seguir con la segunda fase del espectaculo basada en la estructura que presentan muchos de los maestros en magia infantil pero adaptada a adultos.

MAGIC*ZETA "Niños: un espectaculo con musica de fondo y gracia en los movimientos e incluso el hecho de ir disfracado, hacer bromas a los niños para que se rian y sobre todo el truco colorido y fluido, y si el truco es grande mejor, (y que se entienda, a un adulto puedes hacerle el truco de las parejas, y quizas con los niños no de el mismo impacto (entraria en cartomagia)),recomieno los juegos con monedas, con pañuelos, de escena y con animaciones, ya sea dibujos o algo que se mueva por si solo....)" MAGIC*ZETA.

Yo creo que la musica en magia infantil no debe durar mas alla de los 10 min (y ya me parecen demasiados). Cuando tienes varias edades, que es lo que suele pasar, no puedes basar tu numero en actos magicos mientras suena una musica demasiado tiempo pues pierden su atencion. Es mi opinion ojo, que hay magos que meten mucha musica y parece irles bien, pero a mi no me ha dado buen resultado hasta la fecha.

Otra cosa, yo no voy  digamos "disfrazado"  y hago reir. Aqui hay que preguntarse que personaje va a representar cada uno, pero no es necesario ir disfrazado de nada si tu personaje no lo exige. 

¿Por que "El truco" ha de ser grande para que sea mejor?  No le veo motivos.

Yo no recomiendo los juegos de monedas tipo close up o juegos de cartomagia del mismo tipo.

Y si algo se mueve por si solo......... ¿Sobraria el mago?        Hay esta Xabier Tapias y sus robots y automatas, pero a mi personalmente no es algo que me guste demasiado (de las veces que le he visto en galas, solo me gusto un numero de verdad, pero ya digo que es un estilo diferente que a mi no me llama la atencion), quizas por lo que dices tu, por que al final se puede encontrar la solucion de la electronic

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Lo de la musca me referia en las entradas y salidas. Fallo mio

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

Los trucos grandes son más visibles, por eso lo digo, y llaman mas la atención.

----------


## Pulgas

De cuanto voy leyendo en este hilo, extraigo algunas reflexiones que tal vez nos interese debatir:

*¿Magia infantil = Magia cómica?*
Prácticamente en todas las opiniones ha habido una tendencia a identificar la magia infantil con la magia cómica. En realidad esto es así porque es más sencillo "sujetar" al niño a través de la risa que a través de la sensibilidad, las emociones, la creatividad. Pero no es, en absoluto, una norma. Existen impresionantes números, incluso espectáculos completos en los que, sin comedia, se ogra la participación activa delpúblico, su implicación y su reconocimiento.
Es precioso ver emocionarse a un niño, sentir cómo le caen las lágrimas por las mejillas porque se ha emocionado, mientras disfruta (no hablo del sentimiento del llanto por dolor, impotencia o rabia, conste). ¿Cuántas veces se nos/les caen viendo una película?
La comedia tiene su rincón de éxito asegurado dentro de la magia infantil, pero no es, en absoluto, imprescindible.

*Creación del personaje.*
Por lo que leo, da la impresión de que en la magia infantil hay que trabajar el personaje más que en la magia de adultos. Tampoco comparto este criterio. El personaje, sea teatral o sea el propio mago, debe estar presente en todos los espectáculos (con independencia de la edad del público), debe ser coherente y ha de estar perfectamente construído.
Aprovecho, sin ningún ánimo de crítica (mi intención únicamente es que aprendamos a hablar con propiedad), para decir que los magos no se "disfrazan", se *visten* exactamente igual que lo hacemos nosotros. Utilizan un vestuario acorde a su personalidad, pero no es un disfraz, es un componente más en su manera de entender la vida y su forma de comportarse. El público profano puede decir que "se disfrazan", pero el artista tiene que asumir que no es así: se viste porque el personaje es de esa manera.

*Ser como un niño*
Si no recuerdo mal fue Tagore quien dijo que "para ser maestro de niños hace falta ser como un niño". Es una frase genial, pero hay que saber interpretarla. Yo no quiero comportarme como un niño cuando estoy en escena, entre otras cosas porque (salvo que adopte como mío un personaje infantil) mi mago no es un niño: es un adulto actuando para niños.
Si buscamos más allá en la frase, llegaremos a la conclusión de que "para ser como un niño" lo que debo hacer es conocer y entender el lenguaje d elos niños, su mentalidad, su psicología. No me transformo en uno de ellos, sino que me adapto a ellos en la forma de comunicación.

*Diferencias entre magia infantil y magia para adultos*
Como este es el título del debate, recapitulo e indico algo que ya dije en su momento: creo que la clave está en saber entender al público, sus demandas, sus intereses y su manera de pensar. No hay más diferencias (ni menos, que ya son muchas). Un mismo juego puede funcionar igual de bien para adultos que para niños. Son la rpesentación y la intención los que marcan la diferenica.

----------


## Moñiño

> De cuanto voy leyendo en este hilo, extraigo algunas reflexiones que tal vez nos interese debatir:
> 
> *¿Magia infantil = Magia cómica?*
> Prácticamente en todas las opiniones ha habido una tendencia a identificar la magia infantil con la magia cómica. En realidad esto es así porque es más sencillo "sujetar" al niño a través de la risa que a través de la sensibilidad, las emociones, la creatividad. Pero no es, en absoluto, una norma. Existen impresionantes números, incluso espectáculos completos en los que, sin comedia, se ogra la participación activa delpúblico, su implicación y su reconocimiento.
> Es precioso ver emocionarse a un niño, sentir cómo le caen las lágrimas por las mejillas porque se ha emocionado, mientras disfruta (no hablo del sentimiento del llanto por dolor, impotencia o rabia, conste). ¿Cuántas veces se nos/les caen viendo una película?
> La comedia tiene su rincón de éxito asegurado dentro de la magia infantil, pero no es, en absoluto, imprescindible.
> 
> *Creación del personaje.*
> Por lo que leo, da la impresión de que en la magia infantil hay que trabajar el personaje más que en la magia de adultos. Tampoco comparto este criterio. El personaje, sea teatral o sea el propio mago, debe estar presente en todos los espectáculos (con independencia de la edad del público), debe ser coherente y ha de estar perfectamente construído.
> ...


Suscribo lo dicho y añado que mi persoje es indentico a publico adulto que al publico infantil. Se comporta y actua igual. Es su personalidad y no la cambia solo por estar ante niños o por estar ante adultos. No va haciendo aspamientos o movimientos exagerados en funcion de quien tiene al lado. Es como es en todas las situaciones y viste como viste por que el es asi (y va evolucionando con el tiempo, pues envejece con el, ha vivido mas experiencias, le afectan las modas, lo que sucede y eso se refleja. No es un personaje atemporal estancado; Es un ser vivo como los demas, mi otra parte de mi).

Saludos.

----------


## magomarcos

Molon,  Pulgas da gusto leer sus comentarios algo me ha quedado en tinieblas. 
Es necesario o obligatorio el doble sentido en magia para adultos en todos los efectos, doble sentido con sutilezas.
O solo en despedidas de solteros es un tema obligatorio.

----------


## Moñiño

> Molon,  Pulgas da gusto leer sus comentarios algo me ha quedado en tinieblas. 
> Es necesario o obligatorio el doble sentido en magia para adultos en todos los efectos, doble sentido con sutilezas.
> O solo en despedidas de solteros es un tema obligatorio.


Hola Marcos. Yo no creo que sea necesario el doble sentido en todos los efectos, aunque en mi caso me funciona muy bien, asi como sugerir sin decir o sutilezas con los adultos. Aunque en mi caso lo mezclo con insinuaciones directas y me da resultado. Obligatorio no hay nada ni en despedidas ni en adultos. Es solo que se consigue de otra manera ese gag que a los niños les haces de otra manera.

Este sabado tengo una gala en un pueblo de Albacete, de close up y escena, y como principalmente va a ser adulto (va ser ya por la noche), voy hacer en escena, una rutina cargada de todo esto que te digo. Si sale bien alguna grabacion ya te la pasare para que te hagas una idea de lo que digo.

Un abrazo amigo Marcos. Nos vemos en la dama.

----------

